# Corner memo for Classic Pochmann I came up with



## pistelli (Sep 13, 2012)

Recently I have been having trouble with visual memo for corners. I can do it, but it takes a long time and feels sort of "wobbly" in that I don't feel very confident with it. In response to this I have created a new corner memo technique for classic pochmann that I feel works very well. In my method, each corner's location is associated with a class of objects such as "building", "car" or "food" and the corner's orientation is associated with a color.

Example:

On my cube I solve with blue on top, white on front.

Say that I have the cycle UFR->RBD->BFR.

I would memorize on my cube, "A blue man(UFR) is eating a very rare hamburger(RBD) and decides to take a drive in his yellow car(BFR)"

It is similar to the PAO method, but only nouns are present and you fill in your own verbs with a visual story in your head.
Personally, I visually this all happening on a light blue background and it is very like a Rube Goldberg machine.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 14, 2012)

Not bad. Definitely a good beginner method, but know that the faster you get, the less efficient this method is. You're using 2 words to encode each target, which is 4 times less efficient than using letter pairs, which use 1 word to encode two targets.


----------



## pistelli (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm already using letter pairs for edges. I have a bit of trouble with that too. It isn't hard to do, but it is hard to do fast for me anyway. Also, I'm not actually memorizing the words I'm just picturing the events. For example, I don't actually remember "blue person" I see a blue person in my head. It probably is inefficient but it isn't "wobbly" like visual was for me.


----------



## Escher (Sep 14, 2012)

Alright for a beginner method, though I'm not very comfortable with visual and I don't like the idea of using so many memo 'events' for each piece...


I like to spam my memo method for corners because I think it's pretty instantaneous to learn and easy to get fast with (when I was practising memo I got sub 5 on average):

Assign each corner piece a 'consonant': UBR - W, UFR - R, UFL - L, DFL - D, DBL - B, DBR - K, DFR - T

Assign each orientation a vowel: U/D - a, R/L - o, F/B - i

I don't have a cube on my person, but an example memo looks like: WaRaLiKaBoTaDo

Your natural audio-loop memo means that if a phrase is less than 10s 'long' then it will be stored automatically, even if it has no language-based meaning. It's also pretty easy to associate algs for systems like BH, and it makes working out setups for Turbo really easy (you just shift a consonant depending on how your turn changes the orientation, often you don't need to).


----------



## Nickmaovich (Sep 28, 2012)

Escher said:


> Alright for a beginner method, though I'm not very comfortable with visual and I don't like the idea of using so many memo 'events' for each piece...
> 
> 
> I like to spam my memo method for corners because I think it's pretty instantaneous to learn and easy to get fast with (when I was practising memo I got sub 5 on average):
> ...



Wow! That is absolutely working for me as complete beginner! Thank you!


----------



## szalejot (Nov 4, 2013)

Escher said:


> Alright for a beginner method, though I'm not very comfortable with visual and I don't like the idea of using so many memo 'events' for each piece...
> 
> 
> I like to spam my memo method for corners because I think it's pretty instantaneous to learn and easy to get fast with (when I was practising memo I got sub 5 on average):
> ...



Starting to play with it. Seems to be working.
Thank you for this tip


----------



## Username (Nov 4, 2013)

szalejot said:


> Starting to play with it. Seems to be working.
> Thank you for this tip



holy bump


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

Username said:


> holy bump



That's not so bad of a bump. I've seen 2 or 3-yr bumps...


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

Bump. I think i will use this. Question, i would answer this my self but "BFR" is impossible location, so is UFR sticker Blue RBD Red and "BFR" Yellow?


----------

